# bangs?



## kimmy (Apr 8, 2008)

i'm thinking of getting bangs. i have real thin hair though, so i don't know if that's a good idea. 

i like uma thurman's bangs here:





and this is me now:





are the uma bangs going to work with thin hair? and are they going to be the biggest pain in the ass ever to style?


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 8, 2008)

Those are really cute.  I have really thin hair, too and I just got bangs.  Pretty similare to Uma's, only not quite as many.  It looks like she's got layered ones (a few longer and a few shorter).  I say go for it!  Hair always grows back.


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (Apr 8, 2008)

I say go for it!! i was scared at first of bangs but they are the best thing that ever happend to me lol I started out with thin choppy bangs like reese witherspoons and moved on to chunky bold bangs like tyra banks. I really lovee them and they sound scary but I am pretty sure you'll be happy with them, quite easy to style as well. If they get unruly, just wet them and blow dry them. Takes 5 mins.


----------



## fashionette (Apr 8, 2008)

if you opt for that bangs style I think thin hair is a good thing.
I used to have bangs but my hair is so thick but it was a pain in the ass because it looked sooo bad.


----------



## Moonspell (Apr 8, 2008)

I think bangs will suit very well your pretty face. Go for it girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I recently got bangs too and I feel very comfortable with the new style. It's nice to change for a while...


----------



## kimmy (Apr 8, 2008)

thanks, girls. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i always get scared of bangs because i think they make people look younger and most people already think i'm younger than i am...but then i saw these on uma and thought they would look pretty grown-up so we'll seeeee...!


----------



## Brittni (Apr 8, 2008)

DEFINITELY GO FOR IT. I think bangs would suit your face shape/forehead so much better and look really cute. Don't think they make you look like a little kid! They won't as long as they're done right. Prime example is Uma, or how about Reese.... or side sweeping them...etc...


----------



## Hilly (Apr 8, 2008)

I have thin-ish hair and oily skin. Not a good mixforbangs. They will clump up and look greasy at least in my experience. I had bangs for many years and am growing mine out. But bangs are cool.


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 8, 2008)

I think they would look great on you!  Especially since they are sort of longer/whispie.  As long as you don't get the baby bangs, they won't look childish at all.


----------



## user79 (Apr 8, 2008)

I think bangs would really suit your face shape, and especially if you get some more stronger ones, not thin whispy ones, but full bangs. The pic of Uma Thurman looks about right, Heidi Klum also has awesome bangs, you can google some of her pics too.



























I just loooove her hair! She always looks so fab.


----------



## redambition (Apr 8, 2008)

go for it girl!

i just got some cut yesterday. i have really thin hair, and was so sick of the same old style that when my hairdresser suggested it i said ok without thinking about it too much.

i am loving it! they really change the look of your face and it's an awesome change. i look so different.

if you're a bit unsure, get the bangs cut on the longer side of glamorous (ie, just under your eyebrow line) and you should be able to style it as a side fringe or a blunt fringe without too much trouble... and it'll take less time to grow out if you don't end up liking it.


----------



## user79 (May 2, 2008)

Kimmy, did you get bangs??


----------



## hhunt2 (May 2, 2008)

Heck yeah... get bangs!

If you've got thin hair just put some volumnizing spray & blow dry.  
My bangs grow out super fast so I have to get trims frequently.
If your worried about em... remember its just hair, it will grow back!

I think bangs are cute & fun.


----------



## macaddictgirlie (May 2, 2008)

Bangs are great I think you should do it


----------



## kimmy (May 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Kimmy, did you get bangs??_

 
i haven't yet. it's been unusually hot this spring, so i'm afraid they'll get greasy and gross. but next time i go to my guy, i'm just gonna go for it.


----------

